# Black Hairs



## jambohargreaves (Oct 4, 2005)

MY plants have black hairs on them and it seems to be contagious! it is now all over the bog wood!! any ideas?

Cheers

Jambo


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

called algae?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

It's more difficult to diagnose your problem without some pictures..
But it definitley sounds like some type of bacteria you have in your tank.
You should keep up your water changes..hopefully that will get rid of it


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Perhaps black beard algae but post pics


----------



## jambohargreaves (Oct 4, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Perhaps black beard algae but post pics


I will get on the case of some pictures. It always happens to my plants, it is just like black hairs growing off the leaves, somtimes it turns the plants brown sometimes it doesnt. i will get some pics for you soon as i can


----------



## jambohargreaves (Oct 4, 2005)

Not a great picture but my water is a bit murky (possibly related to the problem) 
hopefully you can see the black like hairs

This is on the top of the bog wood but its the same on the plants


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

jambo said:


> Not a great picture but my water is a bit murky (possibly related to the problem)
> hopefully you can see the black like hairs
> This is on the top of the bog wood but its the same on the plants


Jambo,

Your picture is too obscure to tell, it is too dark and out of focus.

Regards,


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

Black beard it appears to be.Its hard to get rid of.Try some SAE algea eaters they should help.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

yes, that is BBA. Get SAE's, or scrape it off the wood, glass, and trim the infected leaves.
I dont know your setup, but it comes usually because of an imbalance. either you have too much light, or not enough nutrients, or u need CO2, or a combination of things.
hope that helps.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Jambo,

As I said, the picture is not clear enough to specify.
But if you have black beard algae read the following.

Black beard algae belongs to the algae group Red algae (Rhodophyta).
They are quite common in aquariums. They form tight tufts up to 1 cm (0.4 inches) in lenght.
The coloration is very dark green or black-green.
Beard algae grows usually on wood, rock or plant leaves, usually on the edges of them.
It is very hard to remove.

The reason why you have it is as follows.
It takes use of blue light, which penetrates into the water deepest.
It needs high nitrate concentration, usually 50 mg / litre or more.
It grows even in low light conditions.

To get rid of it, a three day black out is very effective.

Regards,


----------



## jambohargreaves (Oct 4, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Jambo,
> 
> As I said, the picture is not clear enough to specify.
> But if you have black beard algae read the following.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I am getting a Ehiem eternal filter today (2028) should this lower nitrate content?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

No.

It will lower the chance of you ever getting any ammonia and nitrite. But nitrate is the end product. In freshwater tanks the only effective way to get rid of it is water changes. And your plants will consume a little. Measure it first though, if you have a test kit. If not consider getting a test kit pack, with ammonia, nitrite and nitrate at least. Some come with PH, GH/KH too. All good to know and you can get them all for about £20 in a pack.


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

I would say algae.


----------



## jambohargreaves (Oct 4, 2005)

dc2rtek said:


> I would say algae.


Just finished doing the water testing using "Easy Test"

These are the results

PH = blue 8.5 possibly slightly higher

Amonia = yellow-green 0 - 0.1

Nitrite = very slight purple tint (not enough for 0.1) 0

Nitrate = red! 75-100mg/l

So to me it seemed ok, apart from Nitrate which was worringly high! i guess this explains the black hairs on my plants and bog wood

Ph was possibly a bit alkaline but it wasnt far off 8.5 it was like a nice aqua blue colour if that can be imagined?

What do u think?

I know this is for the water forums but it probably has alot to do with the black beard


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

jambo said:


> PH = blue 8.5 possibly slightly higher
> Ammonia = yellow-green 0 - 0.1
> Nitrite = very slight purple tint (not enough for 0.1) 0
> Nitrate = red! 75-100mg/l


jambo,

OK with ammonia (NH3) and nitrite (NO2),
but yes the nitrates are way too hig.
Not only this concentration gives rise to algae, but it begins to be at a dangerous level for fishes.
Also the Ph is too high, though I do not know what fishes you have, but this high pH also helps the algae.

Regards,


----------



## jambohargreaves (Oct 4, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> PH = blue 8.5 possibly slightly higher
> Ammonia = yellow-green 0 - 0.1
> Nitrite = very slight purple tint (not enough for 0.1) 0
> Nitrate = red! 75-100mg/l


jambo,

OK with ammonia (NH3) and nitrite (NO2),
but yes the nitrates are way too hig.
Not only this concentration gives rise to algae, but it begins to be at a dangerous level for fishes.
Also the Ph is too high, though I do not know what fishes you have, but this high pH also helps the algae.

Regards,
[/quote]

I have RBP's. How should i reduce the nitrate levels? i have done a 25% change today and planned on leaving it for a few days before i do another test. Any suggestions??
Thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Harry usually has way different advice than me, but I say with that nitrate level (done it before successfully) keep doing larger water changes 50% --using chlorine remover as prescribed on bottle-- once a week. 
That pH is really high too. Again, manually remove the algea.


----------

